# GPU-Z 0.3.8 Bug? - S3 Savage



## videoboy (Dec 25, 2009)

My Video Card is: S3 Savage 16 MB 
GPU-Z shows that GPU and Memory clock as 0 MHz and default clocks as 106591 MHz, 427923 MHz - I wish !





I was thinking that maybe it is a bug, in that case I hope you find this feedback useful

thanks for making GPU-Z free and best wishes !


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

such an old card is simply not supported properly .. maybe when i have a lot of time and nothing to do and a way to get all those old cards, maybe then i'll look into it


----------



## videoboy (Dec 28, 2009)

I discovered another bug
I have a computer (ASUS Terminator T2-P) with on-board video (Intel 865g). I installed on it 2 PCI video adapters, an S3 Trio64 - 1 MB and an Cirrus Logic 5440 with 2 MB.
GPU-Z is reporting the on-board video chip (Intel 82865G), while CPU-Z and GPU Caps are reporting the correct video cards.
With AGP Video Cards it does not act like that (the computer has 1 PCI and 1 AGP slot)

If you want I can upload the screenshots


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 28, 2009)

wow that's some old stuff you've got there 
and i thought my parts where old
there are 20 other versions to try you know  
although i don't think any will work on such old stuff


----------

